# Hello! Havent been here for a long time!!



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello everyone, havent been on this board for ages, - its all changed! (you're going to say its been like this for ages!)Hows everyone doing? Just wanted to say hello!!


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

i like your nickname mercedes







how you doing yourself?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi! How are you? what you been up to?


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi guys,Im doing well thanks, still cant eat much, but hey! Working lots now - which is good (honestly lol) Coping well with the whole food intlerance thing, hows everyone else doing?


----------

